# Scotland in january?



## BastiaanImages (Nov 27, 2011)

I am in a lot off doubt about whether or not to go to Scotland in january for a short photography trip.

The thing is that I would love to go to the Scottish highlands with my camera and I have both the time and the budget to go there for three - four days in the middle of january. The point is that I'm afraid that with the days being very short in winter that it isnt the most advantageous time of the year to go. With limited time per day and the possibility of bad weather, what do you think? Is it worth it or should I wait for summer to do this?


----------



## BastiaanImages (Nov 29, 2011)

Decided to go.


----------



## mwcfarms (Nov 29, 2011)

Where abouts are you headings. My good friend is from Scotland maybe she can tell you some out of the way non touristy spots to go.


----------

